# Report: Nissan Planning New Small Car to Slot in Under Versas



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Nissan is working towards building a new global small car that will be sold in North America under the Versa. In many ways a successor to the Micra, which Nissan does not offer in the U.S., this new small vehicle platform will spawn a small sedan, hatchback and a multi-purpose vehicle.

Nissan is aiming to grow its share of the small car market and sell as many as one million units globally of this new "V platform" vehicle. Currently Nissan's B Class vehicle, the Versa, is quite large for its class, which leaves room for a smaller car.

The Japanese automaker is keeping tight-lipped about the new car, but has said that it will be offered with a 3-cylinder engine. It is not known if that engine will be offered in North America. The company did release several design sketches of what the vehicle could look like. Production of the new model is expected soon with sales in the U.S. starting as early as 2011.

As for pricing, considering the base model Versa now starts at $9,990, expect a starting price below the $10,000 mark.

More: *Report: Nissan Planning New Small Car to Slot in Under Versa* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## kennyshafard (Feb 2, 2010)

*eww!*

So the Micra tradition continues, Nissan are planning to put out another ugly looking car! I hope they make this one look better though, small cars can be good looking to, look at Suzuki or Chevrolet, they know how to do it!


----------

